# Club Football 2005



## geek_rohit (Jan 1, 2005)

Forget FIFA. Forget PES. Check out the Club Football 2005 range of Soccer games from Codemasters (The developers of the famous Colin McRae Rally). It has got individual titles for many of the famous soccer clubs including Arsenal, Liverpool, Real Madrid and many more. Also in the stores is Manchester United Soccer 2005, the official games of Manchester United. Check out codemasters.com.
PS: Now when is DiGit going to give us the demo.


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 17, 2005)

gr8 info dude !! iam a soccer sycho .. just waiting for it .. but i surely wont buy it maybe i will borrow the digit cd from someone


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 17, 2005)

Whoa man I had posted this topic on 1st January, and the first reply came on the 17th January! I thought that there aren't many football fans out there? Atlast one has replied. Anyways looking forward to DiGit to give us the demo of this game. BTW has anyone tried this game yet?


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been playing fifa from 99-2004 .. and i have not had a chance to play the most talked abt pes 3 or 4... i dont have a 3d card .. i borrow agp card from my frend for playing 3d games    (like 2004 fifa)

And i will soon buy a agp card , hopefully nvidia geforce .... iam currently working on a software and i will complete it within this month.. I will then upgrade my pc like hell !!


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi h4ck3r!
Even I havn't played PES yet. And BTW don't hope to get a nVdia GFX card, just get it. And upgrade to the max and enjoy. BTW have you played FIFA 2005 it rocks.


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 19, 2005)

No i dont even have an idea abt fifa 2005 ... i think i saw some screenshots here put up by ... somebody 

Thanks for your conern ...


----------



## Sumit Goenka (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi 

I like football a lot - i follow it like anything. I am a fan of the FIFA series & I think PES sucks. I would like to know more bout Club Football 2005. Even I am a Manchester United fan !!!

By the way, has anyone tried football fusion - for the ones who dont know bout it - playing Total Club Manager 2005 with FIFA 2005?


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sumit. Glad to see another ManU fan in the forum. Well check out *www.codemasters.co.uk/ for Club Football 2005. The site says that Club Football comes with different versions. Each for a different club like ManU, Chelsea, Real Madrid, etc.. What's more they have released another game Manchester United Manager 2005 & LMA Manager 2005. In Manchester United Manager 2005 you play the role of Sir Alex Ferguson as the manager. Here are some screenshots from the game Club Football 2005 - Manchester United!
*img135.exs.cx/img135/9043/mufccf2005sitekeane5cr.th.jpg*img65.exs.cx/img65/9453/mufccf2005siteronaldo0ky.th.jpg*img65.exs.cx/img65/3550/mufccf05xboxsite4kk.th.jpg*img65.exs.cx/img65/413/mufccf2005sitesaha4bl.th.jpg*img65.exs.cx/img65/7222/mufccf2005sitevannistelrooy8we.th.jpg
Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Sumit Goenka (Jan 24, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> Hi Sumit. Glad to see another ManU fan in the forum. Well check out *www.codemasters.co.uk/ for Club Football 2005. The site says that Club Football comes with different versions. Each for a different club like ManU, Chelsea, Real Madrid, etc.. What's more they have released another game Manchester United Manager 2005 & LMA Manager 2005. In Manchester United Manager 2005 you play the role of Sir Alex Ferguson as the manager. Here are some screenshots from the game Club Football 2005 - Manchester United!
> *img135.exs.cx/img135/9043/mufccf2005sitekeane5cr.th.jpg*img65.exs.cx/img65/9453/mufccf2005siteronaldo0ky.th.jpg*img65.exs.cx/img65/3550/mufccf05xboxsite4kk.th.jpg*img65.exs.cx/img65/413/mufccf2005sitesaha4bl.th.jpg*img65.exs.cx/img65/7222/mufccf2005sitevannistelrooy8we.th.jpg
> Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting



Hi Rohit

Even I am so glad to find a Man Utd fan in the forum. I visited the codemasters site, watched a few screenshots & read a few reviews & i think the games are promising. But are these games available in India ? I have asked a couple of places for this game but they dont even know the games.


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 24, 2005)

Glad to see those screenshots.. but would be much more happy to see some real madrid stars like zidane,beckham,raul,ronaldo,figo,roberto carlos,etc.. The good news for the club is Vanderlei Luxembourgo has taken over as coach.. the bad news is star striker morientes joined liverpool .. I think it was not fair to leave madrid and goto liverpool ..
iam a die hard real fan.. i also like the gunners and juventus in the serie-a
.. Hope all three clubs finish in top spots this season..

I REQUEST ALL FORUM REAL MADRID fans to show the spirit


----------



## Yoda (Feb 14, 2005)

Any Gunners(Arsenal) Fans in the forum.


----------



## perk_bud (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm wondering which version of this game will DIGIT give on the DVD -->Manchester or Chelsea Or Asenal WELL atleast we'll know who r their fav


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 14, 2005)

The gameplay of club football is not that good 
visit this site and check it for yours
*www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/924742.asp


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2005)

Kumaresh_Arsenal said:
			
		

> Any Gunners(Arsenal) Fans in the forum.



well, the gunners r being gunned down in the EPL...but as far as i know, u r the only gunners fan here....i know some other ManU fans...


----------



## godisreallygreat (Feb 15, 2005)

Dude rohit you are too late I got this game Man U CF 05 on nv 3rd (my bithday).I rocks but is is quite difficult to beat the keeprer though bye.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 17, 2005)

its unfortunate that theres only one Arsenal Fan. (there more around the world)

ThinkDigit forum members(Excluding me) One day they will regret that they have failed to support a Great FC like Arsenal.

Arsenal.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2005)

lol...lets not start the gr8 ManU v Arsenal debate here dude...this is a tech forum...btw, both arsenal and ManU r a long way behind chelsea...so no use arguing anyway...


----------



## digen (Feb 17, 2005)

But still neme....in a humorous sense !

*img172.exs.cx/img172/8073/manchesterunited1bm.jpg

PS:No offence meant to anyone & I hope the above is taken in the right spirit.I know manchester united may face the tune in future.
The above pic has been taken from neowin forum & credit solely goes to the author.


----------



## thierryhenry_me (Feb 17, 2005)

godisreallygreat said:
			
		

> Dude rohit you are too late I got this game Man U CF 05 on nv 3rd (my bithday).I rocks but is is quite difficult to beat the keeprer though bye.



Looks like you are slower than me in buying it.I got it on October 29th. I can beat Juventus, ACM, Arsenal, etc 2-0 3-0 in very hard mode. Unluckilly it doesnt have multiplayer or else I would have shown you how to beat the hopeless keeper.

Man U fan
  8)  8)


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 18, 2005)

lol Nice image Digen. Now another one needs to made for AC Milan. 
@ thierryhenry_me and thierryhenry_me, I still havn't got my hands on ManUtd CF 05 yet. Still busy with my FIFA 2005. Just went to Codemasters site and saw the game there.

@Kumaresh_Arsenal Why to regret if we don't support Arsenal. Havn't you heard "ManUtd fan till I die"


----------



## h4xbox (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey iam also gunners fan...and iam th3 h4ck3r... pls refer to previous posts and u will come to know.


----------



## h4xbox (Feb 18, 2005)

I love Gilberto , Henry , and hope the gunners finish second atleast


----------



## godisreallygreat (Feb 18, 2005)

h4xbox said:
			
		

> I love Gilberto , Henry , and hope the gunners finish second atleast



You mean you love that Tieryhenryme guy or the real henry? :roll:


----------



## Yoda (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi h4xbox,

Great to have an Arsenal (Gunners) Fan    

You "MANU Fans must be SHAME of the First Leg at Old Trafford...

Arsenal will take revenge for this in this season(FA Cup or UEFA Champs) if possible or else in the NEXT season we will be much stronger than u Cheating DEVILS.

In the First LEG at Old trafford that BLOODY "VAN DIVER" AND "Rowdy ROONEY" fooled the refrees to earn the PENALTY.   

SHAME on MANU CHEATS


----------



## godisreallygreat (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey get control over you control you "Ass"enal. He is Wayne Rooney and Ruud Van Nistelroy so dont you dare call him van diver and rowdy rooney. first look at your own hopeless team with asslycole, buffalow viera. *enis bercamp, Mark henry ( dont worry its not me ), van pissie, robert wires ( no offence made to raabo), etc, etc, etc. I think it will be a waste of time listing other cheapsos. And first of all we deseved to get a penalty. and I think blame the referee if you will because he was too fooooolish (like othe assenal players) to give a penalty. And Man U are called RED DEVILS not CHEATING DEVILS ( heeeey, good idea.  I think after watching all these hopeless assenal matches I think they have earnt a good name - CHEATING ASSENAL ( BUMMERS ). I was restrainig myself from posting such stuff here but loolks like kumaresh has made me do it. Anyway I think this will be deleted by Raabo anyway.


----------



## thierryhenry_me (Feb 19, 2005)

Hmm looks like there is a small fire here. No I tottaly agree with god. kumaresh (I think) has posted this having drunk after a union with some bummer. So he posted this topic. Anyway check out  general discussion ( hey please vote )


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 20, 2005)

@Kumaresh_Arsenal
Dun call ManUtd cheaters. At what grounds are you calling them cheaters? The FA or FIFA didn't find anything "cheat". If they would have they would have penalised the players or the club. So calling cheaters just coz we are beating Arsenal. Is beating Arsenal cheating? If it is I would love the club cheats everytime.   

Boys stop fightin in here. Go to a sports forum and continue fighting there.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2005)

@rohit: godisreallygreat is supporting Man U not calling em cheaters...and i told u guys not 2 start the debate here....esp u digen....i knew this would happen....


----------



## digen (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh what do we have in here.
But neme dude whatever I've posted has been in a humorous & joking sense.I've also mentioned it in my post.
Anyways cmon guys get over it,we arent gonna gain anything from this.Lets stop it right here before all hells breaks loose.
Infact I would request the Mods to close this thread so that this isnt continued.


----------



## godisreallygreat (Feb 20, 2005)

*its okey*

hmmmm I dont think that there is any fault of digen verma   it was just a good pic 8) . But it was all that cockedup kumaresh's fault who is calling names and is running away  .Coward more like. Theres an example of a true coward.   8) Also I agree with god. They are assenal not arsenal ( I think thats what he meant). Also I love cheaters ( @geek_rohit). Please dont get this thread closed. It is cool.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2005)

c digen, i knew ur intention was just a bit of humor...but havent we been on this forum long enough 2 know what will happen when u post something like this??


----------



## Yoda (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Guys the words I'm using are not that Bad. I'm just writing the TRUTH.   

Lots of "***" MANU Fans. Bad Taste for Digit Forum Members.
What about MODS.   

There are always Good and Bad Results.

But, ManU They never get results in a Polite way. They get it in an UGLY way.

The 03-04 season Penalty miss by Van_Diver and what a Great Actor he is.(Vieria Red Card and trying to injure Ashley Cole in the First LEG and got banned for 3 matches. I'm wondering why didn't he appeal). I think he should be in Hollywood and getting some 3 to 4 oscars each year.   

And how about Roy Keane --> Injuring a prem. Player intentionally a few years ago(Don't know the players name and club) seriously and he has to end his career. What will Keane say when he sees that player (FATE   )

and how about  Eric Cantana(What a Great Character he is  ) Attacked a Fan a few years back and was banned for 8 Months.

and "Alex Ferguson" Son(Agent).... a big scandal.

and Alex Ferguson hitting David Beckam(P*** B**) with shoes after the FA Cup defeat....

etc...etc..etc.. I can write a book on this.

All Facts. Shown in the TV throught the WORLD.

and Hope Malcam Glazer takes over MANU and puts the CLUB in DEBTS for 300 million Pounds. He is poised to do that.   

Arsenal.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Kumaresh_Arsenal give it a break will u?


----------

